

Measuring Radiation With Dots And Sound (xkcd on NPR) - kscaldef
http://hereandnow.wbur.org/2011/03/23/radiation-health

======
th0ma5
Great to see Randall getting this kind of exposure for doing such a great
thing. Anything that pushes more of a better quality of information into
peoples' heads in the most effective way the better we will all be.

